# ad killing usability



## pkondz

There's an ad at the bottom of the page that looks like this:





See that black box of death in the middle?
It loads a new video ad every 15 seconds or so.
Every time it does, it takes anywhere from 0-60 seconds to load.
Every time it does, the DIS stops working, or works
v....e........r............r...............y.........    s...........l..............o................w..........l...........y

(was that hard to read? Imagine it 100x worse and that's the DIS.)

I'm using MS Edge as a browser and have disabled Flash.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pkondz said:


> There's an ad at the bottom of the page that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that black box of death in the middle?
> It loads a new video ad every 15 seconds or so.
> Every time it does, it takes anywhere from 0-60 seconds to load.
> Every time it does, the DIS stops working, or works
> v....e........r............r...............y.........    s...........l..............o................w..........l...........y
> 
> (was that hard to read? Imagine it 100x worse and that's the DIS.)
> 
> I'm using MS Edge as a browser and have disabled Flash.


Do you have an adblocker?  That would help.


----------



## pkondz

PrincessShmoo said:


> Do you have an adblocker?  That would help.



No. Recommendations?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pkondz said:


> No. Recommendations?


I had my son install AdBlocker Plus.  It's free and really seems to have cut down on the ads here.  Well, except for the DISboards generated ones.


----------



## pkondz

Thanks! I'll look into that one.


----------



## BrianL

This ad is killing me too. It causes slow loading pages and crashes a lot. It also seems to try to scroll the page down to it every time and I can't scroll up. I am using Chrome. This seems to be a new thing and it really needs to be addressed. Thanks.


----------



## tinkerone

Agreed!  It just started a few days ago for me and it is soooooo annoying!  I have to keep my computer on mute or I hear the ads and as a pp said, it loads every 15 seconds or so. 
Is this something the DIS is doing?  Its the only place it seems to show up.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I use AdBlocker Plus on my laptop works like a charm


----------



## pkondz

Should we really have to use third party ad blocking software (which doesn't block ads from companies that have paid their fees, BTW) in order to use the DIS?

I had to reload this page three times in order to post this. Unbelievable.


----------



## AngiTN

I use AdBlocker and there is still something down there at the bottom that is screwing up page loads. It's not slow but it keeps jumping me to the bottom of the page.


----------



## pkondz

I'm finding that refreshing the page sometimes helps (just did it now since I couldn't type.)


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for the ad blocker suggestion.  That is exactly what I needed...I can type and scroll now for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## dburg30

YES... thanks for the suggestion on one.. I've been looking.. This makes it like a whole new page!!  I can actually enjoy the boards again..


----------



## xlxo

Another vote to get rid of that stupid video....

causes my browser to crash
multiple tabs can mean multiple ad videos playing
the sound is annoying.


----------



## tinkerone

xlxo said:


> Another vote to get ride of that stupid video....
> 
> causes my browser to crash
> multiple tabs can mean multiple ad videos playing
> the sound is annoying.


like, Like and LIKE!  I often have several tabs open (such as now) and the ads come on, so confusing.


----------



## peel

I was coming by to report the same issue. I'm using Safari, and not only does a new ad play every 15-30 seconds, but the ads force the page to jump to the bottom every few seconds. It's impossible to read anything.


----------



## BrianL

It seemed like it went away for a while there but then it came back. It's making it so difficult to sue the site.


----------



## BoltzNBrew

In Chrome this site just sits there and flickers on the top of the tab.  Trying to go back is impossible, just in the time to type this message there are a ton of entries when I hold the back button. I tried to disable flash but that has no effect.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I have no issues and I use Chrome.


----------



## lacy1101

BoltzNBrew said:


> In Chrome this site just sits there and flickers on the top of the tab.  Trying to go back is impossible, just in the time to type this message there are a ton of entries when I hold the back button. I tried to disable flash but that has no effect.



This is my exact problem . . . did you find a fix?


----------



## DisneyBelle27

lacy1101 said:


> This is my exact problem . . . did you find a fix?



I've been having this exact same problem.  I just downloaded AdBlock Plus (I know I know, what took me so long!) and in the only 2-3 minutes that I've been browsing the DIS now, it seems very much improved.  Hopefully it stays that way, but it's definitely worth a shot


----------



## Diznygrl

I've been starting to have this problem the past few days too. But apparently this has been going on for a long time.  Is it ever going to be addressed?  Aside from slowing down the boards, it's really annoying that I can't listen to music while browsing this site because the ad automatically plays audio all the time and interferes. Not just the audio of the ad, but it makes my music (Pandora) stop and skip just because the ad is trying to load or whatever it's doing.  I really don't feel I should have to install an ad blocker just for this ONE site and its ONE problem ad.


----------



## pkondz

Diznygrl said:


> I've been starting to have this problem the past few days too. But apparently this has been going on for a long time.  Is it ever going to be addressed?  Aside from slowing down the boards, it's really annoying that I can't listen to music while browsing this site because the ad automatically plays audio all the time and interferes. Not just the audio of the ad, but it makes my music (Pandora) stop and skip just because the ad is trying to load or whatever it's doing.  I really don't feel I should have to install an ad blocker just for this ONE site and its ONE problem ad.



Take two on replying to this.
First time the ads made Explorer crash.... again.

And installing ad blocking software isn't an option when I'm at work.

Annoying is an understatement. I presume the ads bring in revenue, but how many ads will want to be here when everyone has left to find less glitchy boards?


----------



## goopysolelady

I am SO glad I finally decided to check this thread.  This has been driving me C-r-A-z-Y !  *SO *annoying !  Thank you all for (#1) asking the question and (#2) HOPEFULLY providing a solution!


----------



## BrianL

It seemed like the dreaded ad was  gone for a while but it is back with a vengeance! It is DESTROYING the usability of this site. I was just trying to post a reply and I had to kill and start again 4 times. Drafts were mostly saved thankfully, but it isn't worth the time spent with a freezing browser. Get that ad off of there! Thanks.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BrianL said:


> It seemed like the dreaded ad was  gone for a while but it is back with a vengeance! It is DESTROYING the usability of this site. I was just trying to post a reply and I had to kill and start again 4 times. Drafts were mostly saved thankfully, but it isn't worth the time spent with a freezing browser. Get that ad off of there! Thanks.


Do you have an adblocker installed?


----------



## BrianL

PrincessShmoo said:


> Do you have an adblocker installed?



No. I don't usually use one. I can't install one on my work computer though.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BrianL said:


> No. I don't usually use one. I can't install one on my work computer though.


OK.  I only asked because, since I installed AdBlocker Plus, I've had none of the issues most people here are reporting.


----------



## MrWonderful

Using chrome, you can add Ghostery. Ghostery is awesome and free. This site is completely out-of-control with slowwww loading ads and very unpleasant to visit without it, or some form of ad-blocking.

Hey webmaster - I bet you'd make more ad click revenue if you did not oversaturate the ads so much. Sites that do this, unfortunately, get people to add ad-blockers, which over time will reduce your earnings... just sayin...


----------



## Travis B

I can't even read this thread because those ads  keep pulling my browser down to the bottom of the page. It keeps happening and is making me -CRAZY-.  I'm on Safari, and like I said I literally can't even read this thread before posting because of the constant dragging down of the screen.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pkondz said:


> There's an ad at the bottom of the page that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that black box of death in the middle?
> It loads a new video ad every 15 seconds or so.
> Every time it does, it takes anywhere from 0-60 seconds to load.
> Every time it does, the DIS stops working, or works
> v....e........r............r...............y.........    s...........l..............o................w..........l...........y
> 
> (was that hard to read? Imagine it 100x worse and that's the DIS.)
> 
> I'm using MS Edge as a browser and have disabled Flash.


Same here right now and it is driving me crazy.  I'll be in the middle of writing a post and the page automatically scrolls down to the ad section on its own!!!!

Is there a fix for this?  Did I not get to it in this thread yet?? The page keeps auto-scrolling so much that I am giving up on looking right now!!!


----------



## pkondz

Seems there's two solutions.
1. Install ad blocking software. Great. One more program running in the background slowly grinding your system to a halt.
2. Put up with it and visit the DIS less (which I'm doing. If a site is ticking me off, I'm less likely to visit it) or quit it altogether.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

pkondz said:


> Seems there's two solutions.
> 1. Install ad blocking software. Great. One more program running in the background slowly grinding your system to a halt.
> 2. Put up with it and visit the DIS less (which I'm doing. If a site is ticking me off, I'm less likely to visit it) or quit it altogether.


I refuse to install yet another thing that will slow my computer down. Nope. 

Seems like it's better on my phone than using the computer.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pkondz said:


> Install ad blocking software. Great. One more program running in the background slowly grinding your system to a halt.


I found my visits to DISboards were faster once I installed AdBlock Plus.  Don't know how other blockers work, though.


----------



## MrWonderful

https://www.ghostery.com/try-us/download-browser-extension/

Ghostery is just a browser extension. Works on many browsers. Ghostery does NOT slow down your computer at all. Will in fact speed up your browsing. Completely safe and configurable for each site visited. I've never looked back.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MrWonderful said:


> https://www.ghostery.com/try-us/download-browser-extension/
> 
> Ghostery is just a browser extension. Works on many browsers. Ghostery does NOT slow down your computer at all. Will in fact speed up your browsing. Completely safe and configurable for each site visited. I've never looked back.


Interesting... Ghostery is one of the ads that keep popping up for me!!! 

On principle I kinda think I shouldn't get it now...


----------



## MrWonderful

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting... Ghostery is one of the ads that keep popping up for me!!!
> 
> On principle I kinda think I shouldn't get it now...



that is funny.... touche'


----------



## Diznygrl

anniemae said:


> OMG Yes!!!! EVERY time I would go on dis, the fan would go off and like you said, it was like a jet taking off. I goggled it and did the following and it stopped it.
> 
> go to Safari
> Preferences
> security
> un-check "allow plug-ins"
> 
> This only started happening to me recently, and I thought I was going crazy because I kept hearing that weird voice too!!!!



anniemae posted this suggestion on another thread about this topic and it has worked wonders for me without having to install an ad blocker. I can browse The DIS just fine now. The instructions are for Safari but if you can figure out how to block plug-ins for whatever browser you're using, it's worth a try.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Diznygrl said:


> anniemae posted this suggestion on another thread about this topic and it has worked wonders for me without having to install an ad blocker. I can browse The DIS just fine now. The instructions are for Safari but if you can figure out how to block plug-ins for whatever browser you're using, it's worth a try.


Thanks for posting -- I'll try this tomorrow when back on my computer. Wondering if this will mess up any other sites, though. 

Annoys me that I don't have this issue with ANY OTHER SITE... is this not something that DIS could fix?


----------



## Diznygrl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for posting -- I'll try this tomorrow when back on my computer. Wondering if this will mess up any other sites, though.
> 
> Annoys me that I don't have this issue with ANY OTHER SITE... is this not something that DIS could fix?



On Safari, there is a button next to the "allow plug-ins" box that says "Manage website settings" where you can set it to only block plug-ins from disboards.com. That's what I did, just in case blocking all of them might affect other websites in a negative way.


----------



## Vijoge

Thanks for the tips here.  I did  as suggested and now not only is the dis running smooth and trouble fee, so are all the rest of my pages!


----------



## DisAuntie

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK.  I only asked because, since I installed AdBlocker Plus, I've had none of the issues most people here are reporting.


I have adblock plus, but there is still a stupid yoga (?!) ad ruining every. Singlr. Page


----------



## jrabbit

DIS Boards, please fix this issue. I understand the need for the ad revenue, but really, it's just annoying. 

and Ad Blocker is not really an option - 1) i think that it defeats the purpose of generating additional revenue and 2) my computer is a corporate computer and I am unable to install additional software on it.

Please reconsider the use of "ad's of death" that has been killing ONLY your site. Other communities that i am in do not have this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

jrabbit said:


> DIS Boards, please fix this issue. I understand the need for the ad revenue, but really, it's just annoying.
> 
> and Ad Blocker is not really an option - 1) i think that it defeats the purpose of generating additional revenue and 2) my computer is a corporate computer and I am unable to install additional software on it.
> 
> Please reconsider the use of "ad's of death" that has been killing ONLY your site. Other communities that i am in do not have this problem.
> 
> Thanks.



I agree! I don't want to leave the DIS but when it freezes over & over I can't stand it.


----------



## pkondz

I can categorically state that my DIS time has been reduced wholly due to the ads.
I'll have typed up a post and... the ad causes the page to freeze.
Forget it. I'll go somewhere else.

I'm _trying_ to live with it, and closing and re-opening the browser mostly works, but what a royal pain.


----------



## soniam

I had to resort to an ad blocker too This wasn't my first choice, but the site was becoming unusable. The webmasters need to hold the ad providers accountable for the site performance.


----------



## pkondz

soniam said:


> I had to resort to an ad blocker too This wasn't my first choice, but the site was becoming unusable. The webmasters need to hold the ad providers accountable for the site performance.



Now _there's_ a thought. Or maybe "Your ad is killing our site. Fix it or remove it."

Wishful thinking.


----------



## cinnderly

I had to install an adblocker specifically for this site today. Every time I came onto the site a very loud ad automatically played, and my page would scroll all the way to the bottom. I'd scroll back up, it would scroll back down. Repeatedly, with no break in between. Some people above said this ad was causing the site to become unusable, however I found it to be completely unusable, well past "becoming". I've never had to install an adblocker before. It's the block box at the bottom of the page, the middle ad.


----------



## perditax

After they refused to install the tapatalk plugin for the new site, I stopped posting as much (thereby not generating as much free "content" for them), and set all ad-blockers to max. I also run my iPad connections through an ad-filtering web proxy.

Yes, everyone has the right to try to make money off their site and ads are the obvious choice, but it is completely out of control now and I'm not obligated to play along. (Sites that break up content into a series of many short, ad-filled pages don't even get my clicks.) I also remove referral links if I'm interested enough to click on a product. 

I had a friend about fifteen years ago who predicted that this was what the internet would become (nothing but a nonstop barrage of targeted ads and affiliate links). Being the naive info junkie I was, I thought he was being overly cynical.


----------



## Disney_traveler

Does anyone else get one about dieting or weight loss and a pic ignore something that looks like either a bunch of maggots or a grape with something coming out of it? Soooo disgusted with that one.


----------



## perditax

Disney_traveler said:


> Does anyone else get one about dieting or weight loss and a pic ignore something that looks like either a bunch of maggots or a grape with something coming out of it? Soooo disgusted with that one.



I don't (see my post above about using heavy Adblock artillery), but I loathe those National Enquirer style clickbait articles with pictures you can't unsee.


----------



## donsullivan

I've noticed a new variation of this with auto-play audio ads on the bottom of the pages that just randomly start playing an ad when I go to a page. I'm even getting Spanish language ads which makes them even more useless on me. I'd rather not use an Ad Blocker so the site gets support but if these keep up, I'll be either forced to do that, or stop viewing the site.


----------



## DLgal

This problem disappears when you disable or block JavaScript. No more ads. Site runs super fast.


----------



## NHAnn

Can't even read this thread and understand/absorb (I am not very savvy with settings and such) without it jumping to the bottom of the page and gawdawful music blaring. I have a Mac and don't typically use adblockers and such.   I haven't been posting much and now reading is more trouble than it's worth.  Sad to see what has been such a great site for me for many years be so horrible to try to use now.


----------



## bryanb

I had to stop using this site completely yesterday because of this ad. So far I haven't seen it again today. Unfortunately, there's no good way to report problematic ads. I assumed that it was being served up through Google's ad service, but there wasn't a way to be sure and I think Google usually has much better filters for poorly designed ads. 

Based on this thread, it seems like this ad makes a reappearance very frequently, so it's clear that nobody has done (or been able to do) anything about it.

I sometimes use an ad blocker, but would rather not do that on a site that I support like Disboards, since I know that ads are part of what keeps sites like this running and profitable.

Does anyone from the board admin read this and can help us?


----------



## usnuzuloose

So strange ad block is not working for me, I can't open threads. Page is still reloading with out it. I have been trying different ad blocks and nothing is helping


----------



## pkondz

bryanb said:


> Does anyone from the board admin read this and can help us?



It would appear that either they don't read, or the ad revenue is such that they don't care. Either way, the result is the same.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

usnuzuloose said:


> So strange ad block is not working for me, I can't open threads. Page is still reloading with out it. I have been trying different ad blocks and nothing is helping


AdBlock Plus?  That's what I use.


----------



## usnuzuloose

It says it won't support the iPad. Wha testing are you using tuse it.


----------



## pkondz

usnuzuloose said:


> Wha testing are you using tuse it.



No more tag fairy. Dang.

Remember that song "I like to move it, move it"?

I like to use it, tuse it.
I like to use, tuse it.


Sorry. Had to.


----------



## jrabbit

It seems that lately the DIS is working much better - and I am not using AdBlocker. 

Thanks Team DIS!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jrabbit said:


> It seems that lately the DIS is working much better - and I am not using AdBlocker.
> 
> Thanks Team DIS!!


Well, "better" maybe.  But we now have the issue of the "blank" DIS ads running in all threads.


----------



## jrabbit

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, "better" maybe.  But we now have the issue of the "blank" DIS ads running in all threads.


they are not blank for me. Always something there. Just like it was when i looked at the DIS without logging in.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

jrabbit said:


> they are not blank for me. Always something there. Just like it was when i looked at the DIS without logging in.



The point is that this just started showing up sometime last week.  Used to be you only got ads in the middle when not logged in.


----------



## jrabbit

FlightlessDuck said:


> The point is that this just started showing up sometime last week.  Used to be you only got ads in the middle when not logged in.


Yep, and if the DIS needs the Ad Revenue, I'm ok with these ad's vs. the usability killing video ads that were here a while back.


----------



## pkondz

jrabbit said:


> Yep, and if the DIS needs the Ad Revenue, I'm ok with these ad's vs. the usability killing video ads that were here a while back.


Yeah, I'll take the ads in the middle vs having to relaunch or refresh.
Still have to refresh every now and then, but it's not as bad.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I had just had it! Yesterday I finally installed a FREE ad blocker for Safari, uBlock Origin, which I read about here: http://www.cio.com/article/3154189/consumer-electronics/macos-the-best-ad-blocker-for-safari.html

So far it's working BEAUTIFULLY!!


----------



## DenLo

DH and I too have Safari on our MacBooks and just in the last month DISboards has gone crazy with the delayed opening.  We get the wait uploading symbol repeatedly.  We refresh and can sometimes get it.  Other times we have get all the way out.  Can't you guy do something?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DenLo said:


> DH and I too have Safari on our MacBooks and just in the last month DISboards has gone crazy with the delayed opening.  We get the wait uploading symbol repeatedly.  We refresh and can sometimes get it.  Other times we have get all the way out.  Can't you guy do something?


I REALLY recommend the below. Working BEAUTIFULLY for me on Safari...



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I had just had it! Yesterday I finally installed a FREE ad blocker for Safari, *uBlock Origin*, which I read about here: http://www.cio.com/article/3154189/consumer-electronics/macos-the-best-ad-blocker-for-safari.html
> 
> So far it's working BEAUTIFULLY!!


----------



## TexasChick123

I just installed AdBlocker Plus for Chrome, and it fixed the issue.


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

Make it stop!!! Crazy noise every single page!  All 3 ads at the bottom playing at once!  I love this site, but dang, the ads are getting too annoying.  It's only been today and yesterday I've had this problem.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Churchladychurchlady said:


> Make it stop!!! Crazy noise every single page!  All 3 ads at the bottom playing at once!  I love this site, but dang, the ads are getting too annoying.  It's only been today and yesterday I've had this problem.


See above posts re ad blockers. They really work!!


----------



## goopysolelady

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> See above posts re ad blockers. They really work!!



No they don't.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

goopysolelady said:


> No they don't.


Oh no!! What browser do you use?


----------



## goopysolelady

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oh no!! What browser do you use?



I've got 3 on my computer and have the annoying, constantly running videos on all three at different times.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

goopysolelady said:


> I've got 3 on my computer and have the annoying, constantly running videos on all three at different times.


That stinks!! I researched ad blockers a bit before picking one, as some people said that certain things still got through some of them. I settled on one that seemed to cover just about everything. 

All I can say for sure is that this free one is working perfectly for me on *SAFARI*: *uBlock Origin*, which I read about here: http://www.cio.com/article/3154189/consumer-electronics/macos-the-best-ad-blocker-for-safari.html


----------



## goopysolelady

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That stinks!! I researched ad blockers a bit before picking one, as some people said that certain things still got through some of them. I settled on one that seemed to cover just about everything.
> 
> All I can say for sure is that this free one is working perfectly for me on *SAFARI*: *uBlock Origin*, which I read about here: http://www.cio.com/article/3154189/consumer-electronics/macos-the-best-ad-blocker-for-safari.html



Thanks for the info.  I'll check it out; unable to right now via Disboards...LITTLE WHEEL JUST KEEPS SPINNING accessing all the video running crap at the bottom of the page.   Last year, DH finally bought me a new computer because of this same problem.  Disboards worked GREAT up until about a month ago.  I'm not computer literate but have asked him about it.  After the 3rd conversation , he double checked and I DO have AdBlocker on this computer...as well as the other 3 computers in our household.  There are NO problems with those 3 (they do not access Disboards) and I have no problem with ANY other website...Facebook included...ONLY on Disboards.  I'll research the SAFARI: uBlock Origin on one of the other computers.  It's gotten so bad, I have to often pause with my typing to let the board catch up.  I'll be typing 2/3 lines and notice the script is stuck with the wheel turning.  Last night my page kept skipping to the "bottom"; I'd move my cursor back up only to have the page skip to the bottom again.  I finally gave up and left Disboards for the evening.  Other friends of mine here on the Dis are also having the problem.  It would be nice if moderator's would offer some explanation or solutions.  I don't mind the "picture ads" at all as I fully understand the need for revenue and don't mind the video ads THAT ALLOW ME TO CLICK ON TO VIEW  but am having a VERY difficult time "keeping my cool" with these constantly running/disruptive videos that I now wouldn't purchase if my live depended on it.  I do NOT like things being forced on me to view or tolerate.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

goopysolelady said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'll check it out; unable to right now via Disboards...LITTLE WHEEL JUST KEEPS SPINNING accessing all the video running crap at the bottom of the page.   Last year, DH finally bought me a new computer because of this same problem.  Disboards worked GREAT up until about a month ago.  I'm not computer literate but have asked him about it.  After the 3rd conversation , he double checked and I DO have AdBlocker on this computer...as well as the other 3 computers in our household.  There are NO problems with those 3 (they do not access Disboards) and I have no problem with ANY other website...Facebook included...ONLY on Disboards.  I'll research the SAFARI: uBlock Origin on one of the other computers.  It's gotten so bad, I have to often pause with my typing to let the board catch up.  I'll be typing 2/3 lines and notice the script is stuck with the wheel turning.  Last night my page kept skipping to the "bottom"; I'd move my cursor back up only to have the page skip to the bottom again.  I finally gave up and left Disboards for the evening.  Other friends of mine here on the Dis are also having the problem.  It would be nice if moderator's would offer some explanation or solutions.  I don't mind the "picture ads" at all as I fully understand the need for revenue and don't mind the video ads THAT ALLOW ME TO CLICK ON TO VIEW  but am having a VERY difficult time "keeping my cool" with these constantly running/disruptive videos that I now wouldn't purchase if my live depended on it.  I do NOT like things being forced on me to view or tolerate.


What you describe is what was happening for me as well before uBlock Origin.  Hopefully you find it could work for you, too!!


----------



## goopysolelady

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What you describe is what was happening for me as well before uBlock Origin.  Hopefully you find it could work for you, too!!



  Will talk to DH and have him check into it. Just noticed...your name is *Carolyn*...so is mine  only I spell it with a *K*.


----------



## pkondz

Yay! It's back!
After being able to use the DIS without issue for a while.... that stupid ad is back.
So now, the DIS is so much worse than it was even before the last round of crappy useability!

Almost completely unusable. Horrible!


----------



## MrWonderful

As I mentioned previously, install the Ghostery extension into chrome. You will never have to worry about such things again.


----------



## pkondz

MrWonderful said:


> As I mentioned previously, install the Ghostery extension into chrome. You will never have to worry about such things again.


If only it were that simple. Can't install anything on the work computers. Also if I'm using my iPod or iPad at home, that's not an option.

And... why should anyone have to install _anything_ so that a web site, supposedly for sharing information and stories etc, can even work?


----------



## MrWonderful

I agree with you...  webmasters need to tone down the ads for sure.


----------



## pkondz

No <crash, reload> ki <pause> kid <pause> kidd <pause> kidd <crash, reload> No ki <pause> No kiddi <freeze... wait 20 seconds> No kidding. <posts quickly before it crashes again>


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Here we go again... I've been using uBlock Origin for a while now and it was doing really well.  Now I am back to having these (*^@($^*^#R*&^% videos just starting to play as I browse DIS.  

*Would appreciate webmasters curbing this and responding here.*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Here we go again... I've been using uBlock Origin for a while now and it was doing really well.  Now I am back to having these (*^@($^*^#R*&^% videos just starting to play as I browse DIS.
> 
> *Would appreciate webmasters curbing this and responding here.*


When this problem first cropped up, I installed AdBlockerPlus.  No problems since then.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

PrincessShmoo said:


> When this problem first cropped up, I installed AdBlockerPlus.  No problems since then.



Interestingly, I started feeling guilty about blocking ads, because I'm stealing revenue from sites I use.  So I uninstalled adblocker.  But I still wasn't seeing ads on DISBoards.  It appears Blur also prevents ads, but apparently only on DISBoards.  I think it has to do with blocking tracking cookies.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FlightlessDuck said:


> Interestingly, I started feeling guilty about blocking ads, because I'm stealing revenue from sites I use.  So I uninstalled adblocker.  But I still wasn't seeing ads on DISBoards.  It appears Blur also prevents ads, but apparently only on DISBoards.  I think it has to do with blocking tracking cookies.


Guilty?  Not me!!  

So many of them create ads that are SO DISRUPTIVE -- that's on them, in my book.  You're a nicer person than I!


----------



## xlxo

FlightlessDuck said:


> Interestingly, I started feeling guilty about blocking ads, because I'm stealing revenue from sites I use


I don't really have an issue with static low rez images.  The issue is high bandwidth animations/video that slow the site/page down.  Some of the click bait is causing browsers to crash.  At least they aren't replacing pixie dust with passion dust yet.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I always browse the internet using two adblockers, an anti-virus, and with the sound on mute.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Guilty?  Not me!!
> 
> So many of them create ads that are SO DISRUPTIVE -- that's on them, in my book.  You're a nicer person than I!





xlxo said:


> I don't really have an issue with static low rez images.  The issue is high bandwidth animations/video that slow the site/page down.  Some of the click bait is causing browsers to crash.  At least they aren't replacing pixie dust with passion dust yet.



I should point out once I figured out it was Blur that was making the ads not show up, I disabled Blur on the forum.  DISBoards then became *completely unusable* so I turned it back on.


----------

